# Sailing in Dubai



## familyoffour (Sep 10, 2012)

Hi All,
Is anybody a member of a yacht club in Dubai?
We will be leaving our boat in Ireland when we move over but are hoping to join a nice family friendly sailing club in Dubai.
Any sailors on the expatforum?

Thanks.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

DOSC - Dubai Offshore Sailing Club are pretty good.


----------



## Spinnaker (Oct 18, 2012)

Definately DOSC, Dubai Offshore Sailing Club - Dubai Offshore Sailing Club

If you talk about keel boats then there are some other harbours which have few sailing boats but DOSC is by far the largest one and the only one focusing on sailing. For dinghies there are some more options like DIMC (Dubai International Marine Club) or JASC (Jebel Ali Sailing Club). 
DOSC also has a lot of activities for children, on and off water.


----------



## familyoffour (Sep 10, 2012)

Great thanks guys. I had read a lot about DOSC and it looks good. I am a sailing fanatic so hopefully we can join up and maybe get crewing. The dhows look fantastic too, very like gaff rigged hookers which my father sails.
Thanks again.


----------

